# Feedback on Story



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

I just started writing a story and I just wanted to make sure I'm heading in the right direction. It's a fantasy story with fighting magic and violence.

Title: Whisper of the Soul

Part 1:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2776099/
Part 2:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2788621
Part 3:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2793490

I want to know how the plot I am writing is or if I need to go into more detail on certain things.
Comments and criticism appreciated!


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

The story itself looks good so far. But it screams "editor needed". A good editor is worth his/her's weight in gold. Any will be able to make a good story exceptional.


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks! But it is going to be hard to find someone to edit my work, I might have to try to do it myself.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 16, 2009)

Kyudan said:


> Thanks! But it is going to be hard to find someone to edit my work, I might have to try to do it myself.



Editors not only fix your errors viewable in your work. But can also help rework some of your sentances and story errors that writers normally don't see. As Stephen King says, "To write is mortal, to edit is divine"


----------



## Kyudan (Sep 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Editors not only fix your errors viewable in your work. But can also help rework some of your sentances and story errors that writers normally don't see. As Stephen King says, "To write is mortal, to edit is divine"


 
That quote is so true!!


----------

